

Startup Tips for the Early, Early Days - bootload
http://nusoni.com/blog/5-startup-tips-for-the-early-early-days

======
timf
Looks like this is the original article:

[http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/4245/Startup-
Tips-...](http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/4245/Startup-Tips-for-the-
Early-Early-Days.aspx)

